# What's in your bowl-July



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet, I get to start this months thread!!!!


Right now I'm relaxing out back smoking a bowl of squadron leader....this is only my third bowl thus far of this blend and I gotta tell ya right now this is my top smoke. 

It's much cooler outside right now and I can tell ya it makes a world of differance with regards to the taste and aroma. I can't tell ya what Im smelling but it's freak'n awesome! I may of just wet myself actually.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


JAX said:


> I may of just wet myself actually.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Today on the ride to work was some burley blend.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat: 


Madmike said:


> Cap'n Crunch


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Starting my smoking weekend off a bit early today.....

Enjoying another bowl of my now favorite SG Squadron Leader.


Yes, I started my holiday weekend already. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride in today was a bowl of Wilshire.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Getting ready to head out of work and I'll be smoking some more Wilshire on the ride home.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night I smoked a bowl of Irish Flake while watching the fireworks going off in my neighborhood.


Interesting note. I gave the wife a choice: do I smoke a pipe or a cigar? She picked a pipe....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some Lighthouse Blend.

Today was some Wilshire.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoked some Wilshire today as well, Jimmy brought an extra pipe and we smoked, I think I could like this pipe thing


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to the club you noob!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn Noobs! :lol: 

Welcome to the club!!!!


This evening is another round of Squadron Leader...watching some heat lightning dance around the evening sky...purty zinish if you ask me....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home I had a bowl of Altadis Nightcap that I got from Da Fish.
It was a pretty nice smoke, it is a pretty sweet tasting aromatic blend definitely not to be confused with Dunhill's Nightcap.


Thanks Andy!




Jax, you seem to love the Squadron Leader :lol: .


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> Jax, you seem to love the Squadron Leader :lol: .


You bet your @ss I'm lovin' the Squadron leader. With each bowl it just seems to get better and better. I'm just following your unoffical "10 bowl" rule. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Well maybe it's about time for you to do a pipe tobacco review of it :lol: .


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> Well maybe it's about time for you to do a pipe tobacco review of it :lol: .


Great idea.

Here we go....

Freak'n Awesome! Lovin' it! A must try!! :lol:

Seriously though....probably wouldn't be a bad idea for me to give it a whirl. Next bowl I'll pay extra attention to it and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ :rotfl:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Today on the ride to work was some Mac Baren Plumcake.

On the ride home will be some more Altadis Nightcap.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I almost forgot that I smoked a bowl last night. It was Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride in today was some of my burley blend.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Ok, is it just me, or does anyone else giggle a little when they keep reading "I smoked a bowl of..."? :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

CRider said:


> Ok, is it just me, or does anyone else giggle a little when they keep reading "I smoked a bowl of..."? :lol:


It's just you. :lol:

Ok, I admit it...I find a little bit of humor in it myself...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


CRider said:


> Ok, is it just me, or does anyone else giggle a little when they keep reading "I smoked a bowl of..."? :lol:


The only thing to do is start smoking a pipe yourself so you will be saying it :lol: .

(Just don't be smoking the stuff that makes you giggle for no reason.) :lol: :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah yeah yeah...I want to, just gotta wait a bit til I have a lil extra cash to put into a decent start pipe and a few tobacco's to try. I've got some ideas on it already from reading the threads here, so that helps.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Interesting thread, and great reading

But, Kevin says I can't post here :sad:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> But, Kevin says I can't post here :sad:


 :hmm: I may regret asking this...but why not?

opcorn:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

JAX said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > But, Kevin says I can't post here :sad:
> ...


Wrong kinda bowl? :hmm:

:lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah.....I guess I am a wee-bit slow on the uptake sometimes.


Well if that's the case........Okie dokie...well I definately don't want this thread to take a turn for the worse so I'll simply acknowledge it and move on.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a bowl of Annivesary Kake this afternoon followed by a bowl of a local houseblend "Cutter".


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night on the ride home was some H&H Pine Grove.


At home last night was some SG Firedance Flake.


On the ride in today was some burley blend.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a bowl of Old VA Flake. Quickly becoming one of my go-to VA's....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the way in today was some Mac Baren Plumcake.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night on the ride home was some Pine Grove.

When I got home I had some SG Firedance Flake and some Old VA Flake.

Today on the ride in was some Wilshire.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I desperately wanted to fire up one of the beautiful stogies sent to me by the Great Whitefish...but we had a storm roll in so I opted for a bowl of Dunhill Early Morning Pipe.

First impression: Seemed pretty mild to me, in both strength and flavor. Definately not a late night smoke. Maybe I'll find an excuse to try this out one early morning? (get it? Early morning pipe?) :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^^ :lol: :lol: 


Last night on the ride home was some H&H Pine Grove.

At home was some Old VA Flake.

Today on the ride in was some MacBaren Plumcake.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home tonight I had the last bit of Plumcake in the tin.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoking a bowl of Dunhill Night Cap right now.


What a world of differance it is when you're not congested!!!!! This blend is definately loaded with tons of Lakatia...mmmm,mmmmm good.


Edit: Post smoke impression...damn good smoke! I was really lookin' forward to the "in your face" nicotine but I didn't really experience it. It is definitely a strong smoke though and not a good choice as a first of the day smoke. Also would strongly recommend a full stomach prior to lighting this up. Too early to give a full review but I'll say it was spicy at times, woodsy at others...the smoothest blend I've had to date. At one point I thought I smelled and/or tasted liquorish (sp?). Glad I picked up as much as I did because I'll be smokin' the hell out of this one.

Latakias' are at the top of my preference right now; although VA's are a very, very close second.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

That's good to hear Mike. I was kind of wondering about it after we talked last night.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Too early for a stogie so I decided to try out this Dunhill EMP. At the risk of sounding silly....it's definately a much better smoke earlier in the day.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Today on the ride in was some Wilshire and some more of the same for the ride home shortly.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Python said:


> Today on the ride in was some Wilshire and some more of the same for the ride home shortly.


DO i need to get you some more of that Wilshire ????


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> DO i need to get you some more of that Wilshire ????


Thanks for asking!

No, I'm good on it for now, I still have about 1 1/2 oz or so of it left. I smoke a lot of different blends so it should last me awhile, but I will let you know when I'm running low :lol: .

Are you still smoking it and the pipe?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had 2 bowls of Frog Morton.

Good stuff.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night I enjoyed a bowl of S/G Squadron Flake.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Python said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > DO i need to get you some more of that Wilshire ????
> ...


K let me know :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started my day off with some "Cutter".


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a bowl of Vanilla Creme in my new short smoke corn cob.


I don't know if it was the cob or what, but I definately picked up on the aromatics of this blend!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked another bowl of Vanillia Creme out of my new full sized bent corn cob. 


Definately diggin' the corn cobs - if nothing else they smoke great and are dirt cheap!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Had a bowl of Sundowner on the ride in today.

Almost forgot to say that I got the Sundowner from Mike, Thanks Mike!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad you're liking the Sundowner.....I can always get ya more if want/need it.....


Ended my day yesterday with some Squadron Leader....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night on the ride home was some more Sundowner.

When I got home I had some GH Bob's Chocolate Flake.

Today on the ride in was some Wilshire.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

About 1/2 way through a bowl of EMP. The sun is just now creeping up over the tree line, the ground is still wet from the rain last night and the songbirds are active. 

Can a day start out any better then this?


I can't wait for my first winter smoke.....too bad it don't snow here in Florida.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

JAX said:


> I can't wait for my first winter smoke.....too bad it don't snow here in Florida.


We can switch houses in the winter.. i have no problem with that.. but i hope my parents like ya


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Polished off a bowl of Irish Flake this afternoon.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night on the ride home was some Wilshire.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some GH Bob's Chocolate Flake. 
A very good tobacco, one of my favorites.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some Irish Flake.

Another great tobacco.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Ended my day yesterday with some more Squadron Leader...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Starting my last day of my daughters vacation with a bowl of Vanillia creme


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some GH Rum Flake followed by some GH Ennerdale Flake.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had some GH Ennerdale Flake and then some SG FVF.

Today on the ride in was some Sundowner.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finished my day with some Nightcap. Still didn't get the wack in the face from the Nicotine but damn this is a great evening capper.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night on the ride home was some Sundowner and today on the ride in was some Lighthouse.


----------

